# swordfishing at the dumping grounds?



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anybody caught any swordfish around the dumping grounds latley? Plan to go saturday night if weather cooperates...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't fished there lately but its always been a productive area. The 448lb Alabama state record came from there.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

dumping grounds??? where is that.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like some numbers to the Dumping Grounds.. havent heard of that before. How far from Destin?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at any roffs chart that includes the spur area. Several other charts have the dumping grounds marked also. Due west of the spur, south of th elbow. I'm thinking it is 15 miles by 15 miles square, not sure. NEVER have trolled there with out action. Caught some pup swords during the Jr Billfish there year before last which is the only time we tried swording there. Good luck.:usaflag


----------

